# Sopcast on Mac



## livefortoday649 (Jul 29, 2012)

At sopcast.org and downloads there appears there is a Mac version of Sopcast but the Mac icon does not have a live link. Has anyone got an ideas please on the reason?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jul 29, 2012)

It appears that there is no currently-offered Mac version of the software.

Perhaps they are working on a version, but it is not ready yet.


----------



## livefortoday649 (Jul 30, 2012)

Why put a icon with the other download icons if it is not going to be live, maybe as you say they are working on the case? Every format including Android phones are catered for, which works well but a bit jerky.


----------

